# Got the boat, now I just have to rig it



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I went yesterday to look at a few more boats and ended up coming home with the G3 1860. I loved my old xpress but there were too many things about the new 18 foot xplorers that I didn't like (having to upgrade consoles, etc.). Went to Gulf Shores Power Sports to look at the G3 and already had it in my mind that I was gonna end up buying this boat from Dixie Sporting Goods in evergreen. Their initial price was several thousand more than Dixie Sporting Goods and I told them that if they could match the price I'd buy it today. They countered and I got them to come down to a reasonable number....about $500 more than Dixie but I was getting the camo version, seats and some other options at GSPS that I wasn't getting at Dixie. Also got them to throw in a yeti tundra 75 at dealer cost. 

It was a long day but now I have to figure out how to get this mofo rigged up. I want my lights to be completely removable so I will probably have an aluminum frame built and just permanently mount the bases then power it with a trolling motor plug. Can't wait to get the motor broke in and some fish slime on the deck!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

What horsepower outboard?


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

It's a Yamaha F90


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That should really tote the groceries on that boat.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes indeed. My 17ft xpress had a 60 and when I went hunting in the delta with climbers/people/dead animals I always wanted more power.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man....can't go wrong w/ that baby!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Turn your hat around when you go WOT in that thing!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

What kind of lights are you going with ? Sweet ride by the way !!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Josh are you going with a rail like you had on your Express


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going back with LED's. They may not penetrate as good as HPS but I love being able to run them without a generator. My old rig had 6 of the 27w cool white work lights. I think I am going to run 4 30w warm white and 4 27w cool white and see how it works. We have to fabricate another rail that will be completely removable so my initial plan is to use aluminum and have it powder coated to match the boat. The build will look something like this but with a higher rail.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks simple enough. Just find you some pipe that will fit inside of each other and mount the the bigger to a plate and mount it to the boat and then just slide your rail in it, use pins to hold in.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I would run all warm whites to cut down on glare in stained water.

Flattie Killa


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I run 4 50 W Warm Whites, got 2 more ordered. I tried some 27 W cool whites to begin with and the color just wasn't my thing. Sharp looking rig.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> I run 4 50 W Warm Whites, got 2 more ordered. I tried some 27 W cool whites to begin with and the color just wasn't my thing. Sharp looking rig.


I second the 50w warm whites. I run HPS but I've also seen what the warm white LEDs will do and they are the next best thing if your gonna stick with a DC setup. They put out plenty of light. I've tried mixing the color of the lights before with halos and hps and it was terrible. It really screws with your vision and actually causes the glare to show up worse.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good looking sled, congrats


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Interesting. I had the cool white LED's previously and they didn't fare well in murky water. I'll definitely try them out and let yall know how they work,


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

jsh1904 said:


> Interesting. I had the cool white LED's previously and they didn't fare well in murky water. I'll definitely try them out and let yall know how they work,


Doesn't matter what kind of light it is. If its white its gonna suck in muddy/murky water. I've tried them all from a 12 volt, 1000 lumen up to what I have now. The lower color temperature lights are the best for all situations.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Dayum fine rig!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

And for the record, the LED's now come in Extra Warm White which mimics the yellow color of the HPS light.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

That's really nice! I need to get up with someone with a kayak set up for gigging and see what I can do. That set up you have looks like it will light up 100 yards around you! Make sure you let us see when you get it finished.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Katartizo said:


> That's really nice! I need to get up with someone with a kayak set up for gigging and see what I can do. That set up you have looks like it will light up 100 yards around you! Make sure you let us see when you get it finished.


 
It used to look like I was running in daylight up and down the rivers. Kayak setup would be pretty easy.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice rig!!


----------

